# Milton



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Anybody have reports out of Milton? Looking to snoop around there or Berlin this weekend. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

keep us informed .Hoping to go sat after a half days work.not sure which of the 2 yet.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Daego Doug said:


> keep us informed .Hoping to go sat after a half days work.not sure which of the 2 yet.


You bet. Even if I don't hear from anybody I'm going to venture out that way and take a look.


----------



## tsquare (May 7, 2004)

drove by today on the 18 bridge: saw two shanties north of the 76 bridge on the east side, off the hump?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

tsquare said:


> drove by today on the 18 bridge: saw two shanties north of the 76 bridge on the east side, off the hump?


Thanks for the update tsquare. Good to know at least somebody is giving it a shot. I was considering the North side on Saturday.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Shantys there each day it seems
More the other day


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

These are very very old,,, but kinda fun to look at, when your stuck at home!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Doboy said:


> These are very very old,,, but kinda fun to look at, when your stuck at home!


These are really neat looking maps. Old for sure yet very interesting to look at like you said. Some of those features are still the same. Thanks for sharing Doboy!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Glad they opened for ya.
BTW,,,,, I have about 20 of 'em, if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Fished Milton Monday 5 hrs Not one Fish 2 of us in the Shanty Do Boy Fix the Dam Furnace Lets Go SUNDAY Its PRIMO


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Walleye Hunter66 said:


> Fished Milton Monday 5 hrs Not one Fish 2 of us in the Shanty Do Boy Fix the Dam Furnace Lets Go SUNDAY Its PRIMO


I was just going to call you,,,,,,,,,,,,,
I MIGHT just venture far enough outside to grab my buckets,,,, & service my equipment!
Better/ WARMER day a-cum'n!
Keep me posted.


----------



## Ckiko3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Doboy said:


> Glad they opened for ya.
> BTW,,,,, I have about 20 of 'em, if anyone else is interested.


Do you have one of these maps for mosquito?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Out in North side now. Not a soul out here. Marking a few fish but no takers. Gonna be tough I’m thinking.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Berlin has always been tough for me. The first time I went ice fishing, the first layer of ice was around 18" and another layer below that maybe 5". A very harsh winter,to say the least.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thanks,for the maps.I may just be old enough to have used them..


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

We fished Milton all day Saturday on the north side from 8a - 7:30p with only but 4 catfish to show for it.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Do you have one of these maps for mosquito?


here's Doboy's Mosquito map saved from his past postings.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Doboy said:


> Glad they opened for ya.
> BTW,,,,, I have about 20 of 'em, if anyone else is interested.


Do you happen to have one of those for Mosquito? Those are very cool...thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's some more,,,,,, Hope they open.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I have about 10 more original 'MAPS' here,,,, smaller lakes,,,, but I would need someone with a 'blue-print' copier to put them on a electronic file.
Enjoy

OK,,,, now WHO can fix my BOILER! (furnace) :>)


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

1MoreKast said:


> These are really neat looking maps. Old for sure yet very interesting to look at like you said. Some of those features are still the same. Thanks for sharing Doboy!


True that! Way back in the day they used to sell, or give away, lake maps at bait shops and other stores around Milton that had no relationship to reality! So, when the dam was breached and the lake drained, I went out there with a notebook and hiked around. I drew my own maps. 

My only gripe is that my buddies and I were really starting to figure the place out for walleye. Milton had the reputation as a crappie/smallie/muskie lake, which it kind of was. But it was a much better walleye lake than many gave it credit for. Then they drained it, and as far as I've been able to determine the 'eyes never came back like they once were.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Friend of a friend had 6 on Yesterday, landed 3, one went 21".

3 of us are heading out about 10 today. NW side boat launch.
Gotta find bait.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

We were marking a lot of shad around 13' on the vex. I pulled a few of those stinky things through the hole ripping a vibe.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Friend of a friend had 6 on Yesterday, landed 3, one went 21".
> 
> 3 of us are heading out about 10 today. NW side boat launch.
> Gotta find bait.


Interesting! Seems like those in the know can be remarkably close mouthed about Milton. I've run into that before.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Shhhh
No fish in milton
More in mosquito. Lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Doboy said:


> Friend of a friend had 6 on Yesterday, landed 3, one went 21".
> 
> 3 of us are heading out about 10 today. NW side boat launch.
> Gotta find bait.


I got crawlers! How'd you fair today besides small perch and sub legal crappie?


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

I’ve ice fished Milton for maybe 15 years now and the real problem is that the eyes are there but can be as tight lipped as those of us that fish it regularly. It is not a sure thing hence not the interest like Mosquito. Put your time in and remember where you found them in the fall. Have fun with the challenge.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Interesting! Seems like those in the know can be remarkably close mouthed about Milton. I've run into that before.



GARY,,,,,,,, 'we' need YOU out there,,,,,,,,,, & to post some PICS!!! ;>)

I Just might hit the club in a cupla hrs,,,,, Does 'Kastners have bait?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> I got crawlers! How'd you fair today besides small perch and sub legal crappie?



NO PERCH,,, NO CRAPPIE! 
5 of us together. About 10 more guys way out there.

One guy landed 2, one throwback 13" and a 19" keeper, on vibes. 
2 other guys said that they were constantly 'rolling' them,,, they just wouldn't HIT. 

I had one hit, jigging fatheads, & one hit on my pop-ups, nothing landed.

We probably talked to 6 more guys in the lot, with only 2 fish landed. 

We were constantly marking fish, high & low,,,, the fish were following the vibes, just NOT HITTING!

*LOTS OF CUSSING GOING ON OUT THERE!!! ;>)
I shoulda brought a gallon of BRANDY!*


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

In the spring, those Milton eyes are in the same place every single year, and they are stacked in certain areas. If you check the background in this pick, Fishing very shallow.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Guppy, that's a point! There's some real deep spots in Milton, but that's not necessarily where the 'eyes will be. Late April, early May we would rake 'eyes out of 4-5 FOW! 

These spots were all adjacent to deeper water. Considering the topology of Milton, this gives you plenty of places to try. Look for shallow "flats". These seemed to function as "feeding shelves" where 'eyes would come out of the deeper water to chow down.

Doboy, I'm not much for ice fishing. I prefer liquid water. As for Kastner's having bait, I have no idea. It would help if he'd put a sign out with his phone # on it so you could call and check. I drive right past the place on my way to the club. 

I love having to wait for him to come out to the shop and act like he's doing you a favor by selling you something!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just come back from a milton tour,four cars in the lot ,seen most the guys fishing the east dide, two just starting out headed east. berlin had one car in bonner lot ,and could see four guys from the rt 224 bridge, started to rain hard.


----------



## DieHard1548 (Mar 10, 2016)

Anyone been out checking the shorelines today after all of the rain? I am hoping it isn't too soft on the edges. Hopefully an outing is still possible later this weekend or early next week.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

DieHard1548 said:


> Anyone been out checking the shorelines today after all of the rain? I am hoping it isn't too soft on the edges. Hopefully an outing is still possible later this weekend or early next week.


 I walked the dog at 2:00 this after noon around the Jersey boat ramp bay. Shouldn’t be a problem this weekend if it doesn’t snow much which will make the walk a pain in the hips. Regardless, spud your way out. Safety first!!


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

In regards to fishing on Milton I have a simple request: please do not leave your cigarette butts all over the lake. I smoke and just field strip them and throw butts away when I get home. Thanks, let’s keep the lake clean and healthy.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

John Boat,,, You musta seen that pile of butts in the parking lot? 
Man, I hate that,,,,,,,
BTW,,,,, all of those 'dog' tracks around the edge, & across the lake,,,,, you think they're coyote? 
There weren't any man-prints along with 'em.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Doboy said:


> John Boat,,, You musta seen that pile of butts in the parking lot?
> Man, I hate that,,,,,,,
> BTW,,,,, all of those 'dog' tracks around the edge, & across the lake,,,,, you think they're coyote?
> There weren't any man-prints along with 'em.


 Good chance they are as the guy that lives in the big red house by the W end of 76 said his dog was attacked by a coyote a few weeks back. A few Ted foxes live by the cemetery rock bank as well. Yes the butts in parking lot but also on the hump area. Not what you want to see.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Red foxes. Lol


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

John Boat said:


> Red foxes. Lol


Walked the dog this morning at Jersey ramp and saw fresh coyote and deer tracks. Went out later 3-6 and landed a 22 n 20” eye. Not much movement but ones on Vex either hit or we’re rolled. Picture perfect ice fishing afternoon!!


----------



## Bukycat (Jan 24, 2015)

I heard they are allowing atv’s out On Milton this year. Any truth to that?


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Anybody catchin fish at Milton is the question lol


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

fished milton for 2 hours last night. 430 to 630 . I found the bait.... was in 18 fow bait was 10-12 feet thick the hole time so thick I couldn't even nark my baits. Im pretty sure i missed one or snagged a 12 inch shad could have been either.. I really hope this cold gets rid of some of the bait


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Ya tones of bait prob don’t even want to taste what we are offering


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Bukycat said:


> I heard they are allowing atv’s out On Milton this year. Any truth to that?


Actually started that last year, but we only had ice for a short time. ATV’s and Snowmobiles on frozen lake only, must enter at ramps, have recreational stickers and off lake by 11:00pm. Signs posted at ramps. C’mon out and start an ice Uber business as the walk off on Monday night was brutal.


----------



## Bukycat (Jan 24, 2015)

John Boat said:


> Actually started that last year, but we only had ice for a short time. ATV’s and Snowmobiles on frozen lake only, must enter at ramps, have recreational stickers and off lake by 11:00pm. Signs posted at ramps. C’mon out and start an ice Uber business as the walk off on Monday night was brutal.


Thanks for the update!! Uber Service doesn’t sound like a bad idea!!


----------

